# Un anno dal "tradimento leggero"



## Frodo25 (26 Aprile 2015)

Ci siamo. Sono al complecorna e la nostra storia è cresciuta da quel giorno meglio di una terapia intensiva. 
Bhe... in questo anno è stata sotto controllo naturalmente e devo dire che tutto funziona perfettamente. 
Però. .. avvicinandosi questo anniversario mi tornano i fantasmi di un anno fa. 
È normale? Sinceramente mi rendo conto che i pensieri condizionano il rapporto perché ogni tanto cado nella malinconia....lei se ne accorge e vedo che soffre e moltiplica le attenzioni per farmi sentire coccolato, protetto....


----------



## Stark72 (26 Aprile 2015)

Eh....in bocca al lupo, spero per te che sia come sembra.
Che cos'è un tradimento leggero?


----------



## Tessa (26 Aprile 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Ci siamo. Sono al complecorna e la nostra storia è cresciuta da quel giorno meglio di una terapia intensiva.
> Bhe... in questo anno è stata sotto controllo naturalmente e devo dire che tutto funziona perfettamente.
> Però. .. avvicinandosi questo anniversario mi tornano i fantasmi di un anno fa.
> È normale? Sinceramente mi rendo conto che i pensieri condizionano il rapporto perché ogni tanto cado nella malinconia....lei se ne accorge e vedo che soffre e moltiplica le attenzioni per farmi sentire coccolato, protetto....


Normalissimo anche io sto entrando nel periodo ricorrenza....e molto mi rimanda indietro all'anno scorso.....


----------



## Stark72 (26 Aprile 2015)

Pure io sto in periodo ricorrenza.
Minchia come corrooooooooooo......


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Tradimenti leggeri,normali,pesanti,ambigui,diversamente fedeli,inversamente infedeli,e noi a giocare con le parole,è più facile che giocare con i sentimenti,giochiamo con i vocaboli come se avessero il potere di farci meno male,la differenza che passa fra un ciao e un addio.....!Poi?poi restano le azioni,e quelle non puoi aggettivarle diversamente,sono brutte o belle,ci fanno bene o male,ma a noi fa bene pensare altro...e procediamo in questo incedere incerto....illudendoci di quanto sia breve la distanza fra un ciao e un addio....fra un tradimento normale e uno leggero...come se ci fosse una differenza,e forse è proprio in quella differenza che non c'è, e che vogliamo vedere, che troviamo la forza di continuare a credere che non sia cambiato nulla mentre è cambiato tutto e noi non ce ne siamo accorti.............!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tradimenti leggeri,normali,pesanti,ambigui,diversamente fedeli,inversamente infedeli,e noi a giocare con le parole,è più facile che giocare con i sentimenti,giochiamo con i vocaboli come se avessero il potere di farci meno male,la differenza che passa fra un ciao e un addio.....!Poi?poi restano le azioni,e quelle non puoi aggettivarle diversamente,sono brutte o belle,ci fanno bene o male,ma a noi fa bene pensare altro...e procediamo in questo incedere incerto....illudendoci di quanto sia breve la distanza fra un ciao e un addio....fra un tradimento normale e uno leggero...come se ci fosse una differenza,e forse è proprio in quella differenza che non c'è, e che vogliamo vedere, che troviamo la forza di continuare a credere che non sia cambiato nulla mentre è cambiato tutto e noi non ce ne siamo accorti.............!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up:


Sono malinconico....


----------



## Tessa (26 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tradimenti leggeri,normali,pesanti,ambigui,diversamente fedeli,inversamente infedeli,e noi a giocare con le parole,è più facile che giocare con i sentimenti,giochiamo con i vocaboli come se avessero il potere di farci meno male,la differenza che passa fra un ciao e un addio.....!Poi?poi restano le azioni,e quelle non puoi aggettivarle diversamente,sono brutte o belle,ci fanno bene o male,ma a noi fa bene pensare altro...e procediamo in questo incedere incerto....illudendoci di quanto sia breve la distanza fra un ciao e un addio....fra un tradimento normale e uno leggero...come se ci fosse una differenza,e forse è proprio in quella differenza che non c'è, e che vogliamo vedere, che troviamo la forza di continuare a credere che non sia cambiato nulla mentre è cambiato tutto e noi non ce ne siamo accorti.............!


Molto vero tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono malinconico....


O forse realista


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> O forse realista



Oggi è un giorno di quelli che faresti fatica a riconoscere oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Molto vero tutto quello che hai scritto.


Tessa...non stupirti...riesco a scrivere anche cose del genere....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi è un giorno di quelli che faresti fatica a riconoscere oscuro...


Allora siamo in due, Giornataccia :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora siamo in due, Giornataccia :singleeye:



Io è da venerdi sera.....


----------



## Frodo25 (26 Aprile 2015)

Mi spiace ma non sto così. ...la mia storia l'ho scritta in passato (chi ha voglia può rileggerla). La "cosa" l'ho superata grazie alle sue attenzioni e al pentimento vero che leggo nei suoi occhi. Capisco che questo può sembrare un modo per autoconvincersi che sia così. .. ma lo è è non saprei mai convincere chi non lo crede possibile. 
La malinconia è  nella ricorrenza... ma credo che questo ci sia.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non sto così. ...la mia storia l'ho scritta in passato (chi ha voglia può rileggerla). La "cosa" l'ho superata grazie alle sue attenzioni e al pentimento vero che leggo nei suoi occhi. Capisco che questo può sembrare un modo per autoconvincersi che sia così. .. ma lo è è non saprei mai convincere chi non lo crede possibile.
> La malinconia è  nella ricorrenza... ma credo che questo ci sia.


Ciao Frodo sono felice che abbia superato... 
Un dubbio però concedimelo (anche ormai sono alle ricorrenze) perché credo che superare significhi non farsi prendere dalla malinconia.
Non so cosa intendi per tradimento leggero ma sono d'accordo con Oscuro quando dice che sono sofismi letterali nei quali ci rifugiamo per andare avanti per accettare qualcosa che è difficile da digerire, qualcosa che cambia il nostro sentire in maniera indelebile. 
Se sei qui mi risulta difficile pensare che tu abbia superato la "cosa", ma se è quello che provi realmente sono felice per te. 
Sarà sto tempo incerto ma oggi non gira benissimo.


----------



## Frodo25 (26 Aprile 2015)

Superare per mi significa averla perdonata e aver ricostruito un rapporto. Il dolore, non quello lancinante , ma quello che lascia la malinconia, rimane..   per forza


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

E allora io cerco qualcosa di irrealizzabile. Vorrei che il velo di tristezza che provo continuamente si dissolvesse, sparisse per sempre. Ma credo che questo riguardi solo me, cioè solo io posso dare un senso a tutto non per egocentrismo ma perché lui non può fare nulla. Nessuno ci può aiutare in questo. 
Se ci sei riuscito sei stato bravo. Forse io sbaglio tattica o quella che ho usato fino ad ora non funziona così bene come vorrei.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> E allora io cerco qualcosa di irrealizzabile. Vorrei che il velo di tristezza che provo continuamente si dissolvesse, sparisse per sempre. Ma credo che questo riguardi solo me, cioè solo io posso dare un senso a tutto non per egocentrismo ma perché lui non può fare nulla. Nessuno ci può aiutare in questo.
> Se ci sei riuscito sei stato bravo. Forse io sbaglio tattica o quella che ho usato fino ad ora non funziona così bene come vorrei.



Forse dovremmo chiederci dove ha origine quella sensazione di tristezza che sembra non abbandonarci mai. Di sicuro da qualche parte dentro di noi, non in lui o in quello che ha fatto. Ciò io l'avverto come una profonda verità, è solo che non riesco, da sola, a vederne le vere radici.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse dovremmo chiederci dove ha origine quella sensazione di tristezza che sembra non abbandonarci mai. Di sicuro da qualche parte dentro di noi, non in lui o in quello che ha fatto. Ciò io l'avverto come una profonda verità, è solo che non riesco, da sola, a vederne le vere radici.


Hai ragione! Ogni volta che cerco di trovarne il senso i pensieri mi riportano solo sui fatti, inizio a pensare che non sia così dotata di introspezione e che scaricare le colpe altrove mi viene più facile che guardarmi veramente dentro e sentire che qualcosa si è definitivamente rotto. Perché se così fosse che senso avrebbe tutto sto sforzo?!?!? Che senso ha provare ad aggiustare se quello che si è rotto non è fuori da me ma dentro di me??!? 
E allora ricomincio e invento una nuova giornata di buoni propositi, di possibilità di recupero, di nuovi slanci. E poi l'elastico inevitabilmente mi riporta al punto di partenza. 
Mi tocca solo aspettare che questo tira e molla finisca per esaurimento ....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Frodo*



Frodo25 ha detto:


> Superare per mi significa averla perdonata e aver ricostruito un rapporto. Il dolore, non quello lancinante , ma quello che lascia la malinconia, rimane..   per forza


Intanto vorrei capire cosa intendi per tradimento leggero....e poi tanto leggero nn deve esser stato se ci pensi ancora...


----------



## Frodo25 (27 Aprile 2015)

Senza sesso. .. solo coinvolgimento e con un ragazzo di vent'anni più giovane....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Frodo25 ha detto:


> Senza sesso. .. solo coinvolgimento e con un ragazzo di vent'anni più giovane....


Senza sesso...questa è la versione della tua donna chiaramente....


----------



## Frodo25 (27 Aprile 2015)

È la verità verificata.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Frodo25 ha detto:


> È la verità verificata.


Buona fortuna.


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona fortuna.


Non lo distruggere! Magari è vero....[emoji6]


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure io sto in periodo ricorrenza.
> Minchia come corrooooooooooo......


anche io sono in periodo ricorrenza... w maggio insomma


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tradimenti leggeri,normali,pesanti,ambigui,diversamente fedeli,inversamente infedeli,e noi a giocare con le parole,è più facile che giocare con i sentimenti,giochiamo con i vocaboli come se avessero il potere di farci meno male,la differenza che passa fra un ciao e un addio.....!Poi?poi restano le azioni,e quelle non puoi aggettivarle diversamente,sono brutte o belle,ci fanno bene o male,ma a noi fa bene pensare altro...e procediamo in questo incedere incerto....illudendoci di quanto sia breve la distanza fra un ciao e un addio....fra un tradimento normale e uno leggero...come se ci fosse una differenza,e forse è proprio in quella differenza che non c'è, e che vogliamo vedere, che troviamo la forza di continuare a credere che non sia cambiato nulla mentre è cambiato tutto e noi non ce ne siamo accorti.............!


:up:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> È la verità verificata.


Dai onestamente... ma come fai a crederci?


----------



## Frodo25 (27 Aprile 2015)

Beh ve l'ho detto...  ho potuto verificarlo. ...


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Beh ve l'ho detto...  ho potuto verificarlo. ...


Scusa, non ho seguito la storia... come hai fatto? Hai fatto la prova del DNA?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai onestamente... ma come fai a crederci?


io ho un'amica che ha da quasi due anni un amante virtuale.

giuro, certificato.

più che amante direi un amico di chat erotica..

si conoscono dal vivo, non conosciuti su internet eh? e chattano.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai onestamente... ma come fai a crederci?


Scusa ma hai sostenuto fino a ieri che si gioca così tanto per...E poi tu non ci credi?


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho un'amica che ha da quasi due anni un amante virtuale.
> 
> giuro, certificato.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, ripeto, non conoscevo la storia. 

Comunque dopo due anni di chat erotiche mi romperei le palle pure io! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho un'amica che ha da quasi due anni un amante virtuale.
> 
> giuro, certificato.
> 
> ...


E che ci fa?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ci fa?


distrazione.. gioco.. brivido... 

tutti e due impegnati con famiglia, tutti e due trascurati dai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno dei due evidentemente se la sente di tradire fisicamente. un conto è la fantasia e un conto è la realtà..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> distrazione.. gioco.. brivido...
> 
> tutti e due impegnati con famiglia, tutti e due trascurati dai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno dei due evidentemente se la sente di tradire fisicamente. un conto è la fantasia e un conto è la realtà..


Quello di cui parlava Kid e che per molti di noi è inconcepibile


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello di cui parlava Kid e che per molti di noi è inconcepibile


Per due anni è inconcepibile pure per me....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Per due anni è inconcepibile pure per me....


Per fortuna


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello di cui parlava Kid e che per molti di noi è inconcepibile


anche per me, io non sono per le mezze misure, se tradisci tradisci e ti assumi le responsabilità dei tuoi gesti, qualsiasi esse siano, sennò no..

:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> distrazione.. gioco.. brivido...
> 
> tutti e due impegnati con famiglia, tutti e due trascurati dai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno dei due evidentemente se la sente di tradire fisicamente. un conto è la fantasia e un conto è la realtà..


ecco, io questo lo trovo inconcepibile


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> distrazione.. gioco.. brivido...
> 
> tutti e due impegnati con famiglia, tutti e due trascurati dai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno dei due evidentemente se la sente di tradire fisicamente. un conto è la fantasia e un conto è la realtà..


Pure io pure io....dove avviene tutto ciò?voglio andarci pure io...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche per me, io non sono per le mezze misure, se tradisci tradisci e ti assumi le responsabilità dei tuoi gesti, qualsiasi esse siano, sennò no..
> 
> :up:


E' che a volte non è necessario arrivare all'atto pratico per evadere un attimo dalla routine.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Scusa*



banshee ha detto:


> anche per me, io non sono per le mezze misure, se tradisci tradisci e ti assumi le responsabilità dei tuoi gesti, qualsiasi esse siano, sennò no..
> 
> :up:


Che intendi per mezze misure?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> E' che a volte non è necessario arrivare all'atto pratico per evadere un attimo dalla routine.


Ci sono mille modi però per evadere dalla routine
Forse perchè per me tradire ha altre motivazioni ed implicazioni di testa
Ti dirò di più se scoprissi il mio partner giocare in questo modo mi cadrebbero le palle forse più che all'idea che si sia preso una sbandata per un altra


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io pure io....dove avviene tutto ciò?voglio andarci pure io...:rotfl::rotfl:


sui loro uazzap :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono mille modi però per evadere dalla routine
> Forse perchè per me tradire ha altre motivazioni ed implicazioni di testa
> Ti dirò di più se scoprissi il mio partner giocare in questo modo mi cadrebbero le palle forse più che all'idea che si sia preso una sbandata per un altra


Sono sempre più convinto che traditori si nasce... e che il mondo intero sia diviso tra queste due fazioni.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, io questo lo trovo inconcepibile


anche io, e se scoprissi un "tradimento" così, fatto di "buongiorno, buonanotte, Dio quanto vorrei essere con te, eri tu la persona giusta " e tutte ste cazzate amene, mi incazzerei molto di più che per un atto carnale!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che traditori si nasce... e che il mondo intero sia diviso tra queste due fazioni.


Non ho capito


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io, e se scoprissi un "tradimento" così, fatto di "buongiorno, buonanotte, Dio quanto vorrei essere con te, eri tu la persona giusta " e tutte ste cazzate amene, mi incazzerei molto di più che per un atto carnale!


Avete un'idea sbagliata su quel che si dice in queste circostanze!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che intendi per mezze misure?


intendo che nel momento in cui dovessi provare attrazione fisica e sessuale nei confronti di un altro uomo che non fosse il mio, e arrivassi a tradire, ci andrei a letto. con tutte le conseguenze del caso:

- sensi di colpa
- paura
- messa in discussione di me e della mia storia, tipo "lo amo ancora?"
- confesso?

ecco, questo intendo.
cioè che senso ha tradire solo virtualmente? per avere la coscienza "pulita"? per sentirsi meno in colpa?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Avete un'idea sbagliata su quel che si dice in queste circostanze!


no non è la mia idea, è che conosco il contenuto di quello che si dicono i due di cui ho portato l'esempio :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io, e se scoprissi un "tradimento" così, fatto di "buongiorno, buonanotte, Dio quanto vorrei essere con te, eri tu la persona giusta " e tutte ste cazzate amene, mi incazzerei molto di più che per un atto carnale!


Ma io credo che i discorsi in questo caso siano di tipo sessuale e a me l'idea che mio marito si masturbi in chat con una con cui non ha nessuna intenzione di tradirmi e quindi che le interessa solo ed esclusivamente come sfogo fisico fa leggermente vomitare


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Che certe persone non potranno mai capire il perchè si tradisce.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> E' che a volte non è necessario arrivare all'atto pratico per evadere un attimo dalla routine.


ho capito, ma dal punto di vista del rispetto e della "fedeltà", non è che se non compi l'atto pratico non hai tradito..

non so se mi spiego scusa


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io credo che i discorsi in questo caso siano di tipo sessuale e a me l'idea che mio marito si masturbi in chat con una con cui non ha nessuna intenzione di tradirmi e quindi che le interessa solo ed esclusivamente come sfogo fisico fa leggermente vomitare


i discorsi tra i due che ho portato come esempio sono sia sessuali e masturbatori, sia sentimentali!! "amo te, eri tu, ho sbagliato tutto, buongiorno, buonanotte, ti penso" bla bla bla..

quoto tutto di quello che hai scritto


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche per me, io non sono per le mezze misure, se tradisci tradisci e ti assumi le responsabilità dei tuoi gesti, qualsiasi esse siano, sennò no..
> 
> :up:


Se prendi una sbandata per un altro e la cosa è reciproca, lo frequenti assiduamente per un periodo perché stai seguendo un lavoro insieme, un lavoro a progetto che ha un termine preciso, condividi molto parli molto, lui riempie i tuoi pensieri e le tue fantasie ma nessuno dei due ha il coraggio di spingersi oltre, e quando il progetto finisce ti saluti sapendo che non ti rivedrai più, che quella è stata una parentesi magica ma conclusa.
Questa cosa cos'è?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i discorsi tra i due che ho portato come esempio sono sia sessuali e masturbatori, sia sentimentali!! "amo te, eri tu, ho sbagliato tutto, buongiorno, buonanotte, ti penso" bla bla bla..
> 
> quoto tutto di quello che hai scritto


Più deficienti ancora di quello che pensassi


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Che certe persone non potranno mai capire il perchè si tradisce.


Io credo che ognuno abbia motivazioni diverse


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho capito, ma dal punto di vista del rispetto e della "fedeltà", non è che se non compi l'atto pratico non hai tradito..
> 
> non so se mi spiego scusa


Assolutamente d'accordo. L'atto è solo l'ultimo miglio. 
Però è un miglio che fa la differenza. Un conto sono le azioni è un conto sono le intenzioni. 
In mezzo c'è veramente la differenza.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendo che nel momento in cui dovessi provare attrazione fisica e sessuale nei confronti di un altro uomo che non fosse il mio, e arrivassi a tradire, ci andrei a letto. con tutte le conseguenze del caso:
> 
> - sensi di colpa
> - paura
> ...


E' una sorta di masturbazione.
Nel momento in cui non vai avanti è come se ti procurassi piacere solitario, con l'aiuto di qualcuno eventualmente.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> intendo che nel momento in cui dovessi provare attrazione fisica e sessuale nei confronti di un altro uomo che non fosse il mio, e arrivassi a tradire, ci andrei a letto. con tutte le conseguenze del caso:
> 
> - sensi di colpa
> - paura
> ...


Sei sicura di questa risposta?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendo che nel momento in cui dovessi provare attrazione fisica e sessuale nei confronti di un altro uomo che non fosse il mio, e arrivassi a tradire, ci andrei a letto. con tutte le conseguenze del caso:
> 
> - sensi di colpa
> - paura
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up:


Anche tu sicura?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Eh sì...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono mille modi però per evadere dalla routine
> Forse perchè per me tradire ha altre motivazioni ed implicazioni di testa
> Ti dirò di più se scoprissi il mio partner giocare in questo modo mi cadrebbero le palle forse più che all'idea che si sia preso una sbandata per un altra


Concordo...te lo sottoscrive uno a cui le palle sono cascate...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu sicura?


In che senso?
non amo giocare
O meglio amo il gioco se finalizzato a....Il resto è un surrogato di qualcosa che alla fine vorrei ma non ho il coraggio di fare, per mille motivi. La testa ha già abbondantemente tradito
Poi io avrò le mie paturnie ma di mastrubarmi in chat con uno che non vedrò mai o con il quale non ho intenzione di andare oltre lo trovo ridicolo. Allora vado di fantasia (e ne ho in abbondanza) e mi soddisfo da sola.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Qualcuno mi risponde?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sicura di questa risposta?


sì oscù, sicura. sicurissima.

o bianco, o nero.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se prendi una sbandata per un altro e la cosa è reciproca, lo frequenti assiduamente per un periodo perché stai seguendo un lavoro insieme, un lavoro a progetto che ha un termine preciso, condividi molto parli molto, lui riempie i tuoi pensieri e le tue fantasie ma nessuno dei due ha il coraggio di spingersi oltre, e quando il progetto finisce ti saluti sapendo che non ti rivedrai più, che quella è stata una parentesi magica ma conclusa.
> Questa cosa cos'è?


Un'amicizia che hai saputo e voluto mantenere tale?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> non amo giocare
> O meglio amo il gioco se finalizzato a....Il resto è un surrogato di qualcosa che alla fine vorrei ma non ho il coraggio di fare, per mille motivi. La testa ha già abbondantemente tradito
> Poi io avrò le mie paturnie ma di mastrubarmi in chat con uno che non vedrò mai o con il quale non ho intenzione di andare oltre lo trovo ridicolo. Allora vado di fantasia (e ne ho in abbondanza) e mi soddisfo da sola.


Spiego:io sono impegnato...mi attrae una donna che nn è la mia....io non ci andrei a letto con tutte le conseguenze del caso....
Sono stranoer me quello diventa il punto di non ritorno,mi è successo sempre così...!Io proverei a congelare il tutto,proverei a capire...il tutto..!Mi piace?ci vado!
Io sono per il: mi piace,perchè?forse mi lascio,e poi ci vado....sono molto donna su questo.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Mah..*



banshee ha detto:


> anche io, e se scoprissi un "tradimento" così, fatto di "buongiorno, buonanotte, Dio quanto vorrei essere con te, eri tu la persona giusta " e tutte ste cazzate amene, mi incazzerei molto di più che per un atto carnale!


Di più o di meno non saprei dirti...di sicuro ci si incazza parecchio....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiego:io sono impegnato...mi attrae una donna che nn è la mia....io non ci andrei a letto con tutte le conseguenze del caso....
> Sono stranoer me quello diventa il punto di non ritorno,mi è successo sempre così...!Io proverei a congelare il tutto,proverei a capire...il tutto..!Mi piace?ci vado!
> Io sono per il: mi piace,perchè?forse mi lascio,e poi ci vado....sono molto donna su questo.


ma non ci fai nemmeno due anni di chat erotiche
Questo intendo
Se inizio un rapporto di intimità poi vado in fondo
Altrimenti interrompo sul nascere se capisco che non porta da nessuna parte
Oppure non inizia nemmeno e resta nella mia testa se ho deciso di essere fedele


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un'amicizia che hai saputo e voluto mantenere tale?


Mmmmm.
Amicizia no, c'è stata di mezzo una fortissima attrazione.
Volevo sapere se voi lo considerereste un tradimento. O un tradimento leggero, per usare la definizione di Frodo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma non ci fai nemmeno due anni di chat erotiche
> Questo intendo
> Se inizio un rapporto di intimità poi vado in fondo
> Altrimenti interrompo sul nascere se capisco che non porta da nessuna parte
> Oppure non inizia nemmeno e resta nella mia testa se ho deciso di essere fedele


Tutto condivisibile.Però l'erotismo può anche essere mentale no?come accade a te con oscuro.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se prendi una sbandata per un altro e la cosa è reciproca, lo frequenti assiduamente per un periodo perché stai seguendo un lavoro insieme, un lavoro a progetto che ha un termine preciso, condividi molto parli molto, lui riempie i tuoi pensieri e le tue fantasie ma nessuno dei due ha il coraggio di spingersi oltre, e quando il progetto finisce ti saluti sapendo che non ti rivedrai più, che quella è stata una *parentesi magica ma conclusa*.
> Questa cosa cos'è?


ok, ho capito perfettamente il tuo esempio e sì, sono d'accordo con te in questo caso.

ma aspetta, la differenza con quello che ho portato io come esempio è il neretto: una parentesi magica ma conclusa.

perché ci sta eh? può capitare.. magari conosco qualcuno, scatta un feeling, un'attrazione mentale, una sbandata, ma nessuno dei due vuole tradire, ok.

ma ha una FINE.

no che tiri avanti due anni a scriverti puccipucci, oddio quanto te voglio.

allora trombate


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mmmmm.
> Amicizia no, c'è stata di mezzo una fortissima attrazione.
> Volevo sapere se voi lo considerereste un tradimento. O un tradimento leggero, per usare la definizione di Frodo.


Per me non lo è.
Secondo me nel corso della vita possono succedere situazioni di attrazione, mentale e/o fisica.
Se rimane in quel limbo che cos'è? Per me una bella fantasia...un tuo personale momento di "svago" che non ha portato nessuna conseguenza...


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok, ho capito perfettamente il tuo esempio e sì, sono d'accordo con te in questo caso.
> 
> ma aspetta, la differenza con quello che ho portato io come esempio è il neretto: una parentesi magica ma conclusa.
> 
> ...


Due anni di "puccipucci quanto te voglio" è da deficienti...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Non*



banshee ha detto:


> ok, ho capito perfettamente il tuo esempio e sì, sono d'accordo con te in questo caso.
> 
> ma aspetta, la differenza con quello che ho portato io come esempio è il neretto: una parentesi magica ma conclusa.
> 
> ...


Non sono convinto....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Due anni di "puccipucci quanto te voglio" è da deficienti...


é il tempo o le modalità?


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il tempo o le modalità?


Entrambe le cose...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Due anni di "puccipucci quanto te voglio" è da deficienti...


 è di una tristezza disarmante secondo me.

perché dentro casa non sei soddisfatto. ti attrae qualcun altro, non hai il coraggio di renderla concreta, e quindi vivi un doppio limbo: quello dentro casa e quello con l'amante platonico..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mmmmm.
> Amicizia no, c'è stata di mezzo una fortissima attrazione.
> Volevo sapere se voi lo considerereste un tradimento. O un tradimento leggero, per usare la definizione di Frodo.


Se non c'è stato nulla non puoi definirlo tradimento


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Entrambe le cose...


Sul tempo sono d'accordo..sulle modalità sono dubbioso.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile.Però l'erotismo può anche essere mentale no?come accade a te con oscuro.


Certo 
Ma li si ferma. 
Direi che certe cose può succederle di provarle, è il limite a cui ti fermi che per me è significativo


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono convinto....


non la penso come te (prima volta che siamo in disaccordo :carneval..

l'attrazione mentale ci sta, e può durare anche tanto, e ok.

ma se ti cominci a scrivere roba porno, ti ci masturbi, ti invii foto nudi, e ti scrivi tutti i giorni CHE CAZZO VACCI A LETTO.

no?
 che cos'è, evito perché tradisco solo se compio l'atto? e questo che cos'è?

ha ragione Farfalla, io se sgamo il mio ragazzo che riceve foto di un'altra nuda e ci si scrive le porcate, mi incazzo uguale. E se mi dice che manco se l'è fatta, gli meno pure :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Certo
> Ma li si ferma.
> Direi che certe cose può succederle di provarle, è il limite a cui ti fermi che per me è significativo


Quindi ne fai una questione di tempo allora?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Sì*



Tessa ha detto:


> Mmmmm.
> Amicizia no, c'è stata di mezzo una fortissima attrazione.
> Volevo sapere se voi lo considerereste un tradimento. O un tradimento leggero, per usare la definizione di Frodo.


L'amicizia è un'altra cosa. Per come l'ho vissuta io, lo considero un tradimento a tutti gli effetti. Poi lo possiamo definire leggero, bianco o come ci pare, ma pur sempre di tradimento si parla. Soprattutto quando poi si ha la sensazione di averlo scoperto giusto in tempo...


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è di una tristezza disarmante secondo me.
> 
> perché dentro casa non sei soddisfatto. ti attrae qualcun altro, non hai il coraggio di renderla concreta, e quindi vivi un doppio limbo: quello dentro casa e quello con l'amante platonico..


Ma a pensarci è devastante...e secondo me è anche il dare il via coscientemente a una grandissima frustrazione.
Ma oh, ma perchè campare così male??? 
Stai con una persona e ci stai bene e conosci una persona che ti fa allagare?? Bene, concludi se vuoi, non concludi se non vuoi. Ma ci metti un punto.
Stai con una persona e ci stai male e conosci una persona che ti fa perdere la testa? Affronti la cosa, prendi una decisione, te la vivi, ma metti un punto nella relazione finita.
Lo so benissimo che le cose non sono così nette, però che cazzo...quello è proprio volersi male...


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno abbia motivazioni diverse


IMHO il "mostro dentro" non lo hanno tutti, ma solo pochi "fortunati".


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a pensarci è devastante...e secondo me è anche il dare il via coscientemente a una grandissima frustrazione.
> Ma oh, ma perchè campare così male???
> Stai con una persona e ci stai bene e conosci una persona che ti fa allagare?? Bene, concludi se vuoi, non concludi se non vuoi. Ma ci metti un punto.
> Stai con una persona e ci stai male e conosci una persona che ti fa perdere la testa? Affronti la cosa, prendi una decisione, te la vivi, ma metti un punto nella relazione finita.
> Lo so benissimo che le cose non sono così nette, però che cazzo...quello è proprio volersi male...


c'è l'emoticon dell'applauso? :carneval:

è esattamente quello che penso io!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> non la penso come te (prima volta che siamo in disaccordo :carneval..
> 
> l'attrazione mentale ci sta, e può durare anche tanto, e ok.
> 
> ...


No,non è che non sono d'accordo.E che intanto se provo interesse per un 'altra prima lascerei e poi tutto il resto...!Sul resto invece sono d'accordo.ANCHE SE da uomo...le cose cambiano fra prendere virtualmente un calippo FIZZZZ e prenderlo per davvero....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'è l'emoticon dell'applauso? :carneval:
> 
> è esattamente quello che penso io!



:applauso::applauso::applauso:

Sì, c'è!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non è che non sono d'accordo.E che intanto se provo interesse per un 'altra prima lascerei e poi tutto il resto...!Sul resto invece sono d'accordo.ANCHE SE da uomo...le cose cambiano fra prendere virtualmente un calippo FIZZZZ e prenderlo per davvero....


eh lo so, ma da donna non lo capisco.. non lo riesco a concepire.

per me come donna è peggio il tradimento di due anni di chat erotico/sentimentale che una botta e via di una sera preso dalla "passione"..

sono molto più propensa a perdonare (e l'ho fatto in passato, non con l'ex storico, ma mi è capitato) il tradimento per "emozione", che quello di testa.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se non c'è stato nulla non puoi definirlo tradimento


Insisto, non sono d'accordo. Si può tradire la fiducia, il rispetto...l'amore della persona che, ignara, ci sta accanto. Ed è già abbastanza.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Insisto, non sono d'accordo. Si può tradire la fiducia, il rispetto...l'amore della persona che, ignara, ci sta accanto. Ed è già abbastanza.


Ma tu...che piacere provi nel pensare di aver tradito?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Ah*



banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma da donna non lo capisco.. non lo riesco a concepire.
> 
> per me come donna è peggio il tradimento di due anni di chat erotico/sentimentale che una botta e via di una sera preso dalla "passione"..
> 
> sono molto più propensa a perdonare (e l'ho fatto in passato, non con l'ex storico, ma mi è capitato) il tradimento per "emozione", che quello di testa.


Da uomo è diverso.Aspetta per me è diverso, che di uomo faccio pure fatica a capire cosa mi resta....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

*O.T.*

++++ SPOILER+++++

BANSHEE NON CAPISCE NULLA DI TECNOLOGIA, COME SI DICE A ROMA E' UN "VASO"

++FINE SPOILER+++

HO CAPITO COME SI DANNO I VERDI E ROSSI :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scusate se fino ad ora non ve ne avevo dati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Insisto, non sono d'accordo. Si può tradire la fiducia, il rispetto...l'amore della persona che, ignara, ci sta accanto. Ed è già abbastanza.


Infatti io sento di aver tradito, anche se tu sei uno dei pochi a dire che anche questo è tradimento, perché non è stato compiuto il passaggio che dal desiderio ti porta all'azione.....
Una curiosità, Darty ma tu sei Frodo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ne fai una questione di tempo allora?


No ne faccio una questione di fatti
Ti porto un esempio: sono 25 anni che sono attratta da un dirigente della mia azienda
Divento rossa anche solo se mi parla
Lui lo sa, ci ridiamo ecc ecc
Mai una parola fuori posto da parte mia (se non per scherzo) o da parte sua proprio perchè sappiamo che nessuno dei due andrebbe oltre


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu...che piacere provi nel pensare di aver tradito?


Non ho capito la tua domanda. Io non proverei alcun piacere, anzi non credo proprio mi riuscirebbe. L'ho vissuta dall'altra parte...con la differenza che mia moglie ritiene di non aver tradito!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a pensarci è devastante...e secondo me è anche il dare il via coscientemente a una grandissima frustrazione.
> Ma oh, ma perchè campare così male???
> Stai con una persona e ci stai bene e conosci una persona che ti fa allagare?? Bene, concludi se vuoi, non concludi se non vuoi. Ma ci metti un punto.
> Stai con una persona e ci stai male e conosci una persona che ti fa perdere la testa? Affronti la cosa, prendi una decisione, te la vivi, ma metti un punto nella relazione finita.
> Lo so benissimo che le cose non sono così nette, però che cazzo...quello è proprio volersi male...





Darty ha detto:


> Insisto, non sono d'accordo. Si può tradire la fiducia, il rispetto...l'amore della persona che, ignara, ci sta accanto. Ed è già abbastanza.





Tessa ha detto:


> Infatti io sento di aver tradito, anche se tu sei uno dei pochi a dire che anche questo è tradimento, perché non è stato compiuto il passaggio che dal desiderio ti porta all'azione.....
> Una curiosità, Darty ma tu sei Frodo?


Forse non ho capito io la situazione
Non è successo niente oppure virtualmente si?
Perchè dubito che nessuno di noi non sia mai stata attratta da un'altra persona


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa?*



Tessa ha detto:


> Infatti io sento di aver tradito, anche se tu sei uno dei pochi a dire che anche questo è tradimento, perché non è stato compiuto il passaggio che dal desiderio ti porta all'azione.....
> Una curiosità, Darty ma tu sei Frodo?


Sono Frodo? E perchè diamine dovrei essere Frodo?

Comunque siamo d'accordo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> No ne faccio una questione di fatti
> Ti porto un esempio: sono 25 anni che sono attratta da un dirigente della mia azienda
> Divento rossa anche solo se mi parla
> Lui lo sa, ci ridiamo ecc ecc
> Mai una parola fuori posto da parte mia (se non per scherzo) o da parte sua proprio perchè sappiamo che nessuno dei due andrebbe oltre


Beata te.Io non provo più attrazione per le donne...!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ne faccio una questione di fatti
> Ti porto un esempio: sono 25 anni che sono attratta da un dirigente della mia azienda
> Divento rossa anche solo se mi parla
> Lui lo sa, ci ridiamo ecc ecc
> Mai una parola fuori posto da parte mia (se non per scherzo) o da parte sua proprio perchè sappiamo che nessuno dei due andrebbe oltre


esatto cavolo! questo può capitare!! ti attrai, sai che non faresti nulla e eviti!

no che "non tradisco fisicamente ma ci scambiamo whatsapp e scriviamo porcate o lagne drammatiche da innamorati!! "

la penso come te!! :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beata te.Io non provo più attrazione per le donne...!


Tra 20 minuti vedrò...


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua domanda. Io non proverei alcun piacere, anzi non credo proprio mi riuscirebbe. L'ho vissuta dall'altra parte...con la differenza che mia moglie ritiene di non aver tradito!


Tu la percepivi distante?
Capivi che c'era qualcosa che non andava chiedevi spiegazioni e lei ti diceva che andava tutto bene?
Ti desiderava?
Io sono andata avanti così per un anno. Mio marito dice che è stato devastante. E che ci sia andata a letto o meno è solo un dettaglio.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua domanda. Io non proverei alcun piacere, anzi non credo proprio mi riuscirebbe. L'ho vissuta dall'altra parte...con la differenza che mia moglie ritiene di non aver tradito!


Scusa, mi sono confusa...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu la percepivi distante?
> Capivi che c'era qualcosa che non andava chiedevi spiegazioni e lei ti diceva che andava tutto bene?
> Ti desiderava?
> Io sono andata avanti così per un anno. Mio marito dice che è stato devastante. E che ci sia andata a letto o meno è solo un dettaglio.


non avevo capito che stava in questi termini
Ha ragione tuo marito


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Sono Frodo? E perchè diamine dovrei essere Frodo?
> 
> Comunque siamo d'accordo.


Perché le storie mi sembravano simili. 
Come hai fatto a scoprire se mancavano i fatti?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito io la situazione
> Non è successo niente oppure virtualmente si?
> Perchè dubito che nessuno di noi non sia mai stata attratta da un'altra persona


Nel mio caso (mia moglie, non io) non è successo niente fisicamente...ma per il resto è successo anche troppo. Invaghirsi di una persona, esserne attratti, diventarne complici, condividere le proprie (e altrui) intimità, desiderarla (e condividere il desiderio, ovviamente), sentirla tutti i giorni per mesi fino ad essere scoperti. Non vi è stato l'atto fisico ma per me rimane un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Nel mio caso (mia moglie, non io) non è successo niente fisicamente...ma per il resto è successo anche troppo. Invaghirsi di una persona, esserne attratti, diventarne complici, condividere le proprie (e altrui) intimità, desiderarla (e condividere il desiderio, ovviamente), sentirla tutti i giorni per mesi fino ad essere scoperti. Non vi è stato l'atto fisico ma per me rimane un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.


Infatti concordo
Parlavo di attrazione che resta e non diventa ne condivisione ne altro


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Nel mio caso (mia moglie, non io) non è successo niente fisicamente...ma per il resto è successo anche troppo. Invaghirsi di una persona, esserne attratti, diventarne complici, condividere le proprie (e altrui) intimità, desiderarla (e condividere il desiderio, ovviamente), sentirla tutti i giorni per mesi fino ad essere scoperti. Non vi è stato l'atto fisico ma per me rimane un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.


Si ma... non c'è stato l'atto pratico, quello che per molti è una vera e proprio condanna a morte. Io davvero non vedo dove sia il problema in un caso come il tuo. Se dovessimo condannare anche solo gli intenti... quante volte ho desiderato ammazzare qualcuno!


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Tu la percepivi distante?
> Capivi che c'era qualcosa che non andava chiedevi spiegazioni e lei ti diceva che andava tutto bene?
> Ti desiderava?
> Io sono andata avanti così per un anno. Mio marito dice che è stato devastante. E che ci sia andata a letto o meno è solo un dettaglio.


No Tessa, non l'ho percepita distante in quel periodo. Non c'era niente di particolare che non andasse, forse un anno per entrambi un po' pensante che ci aveva evidentemente allontanati e fatti scivolare nella pericolosa routine...forse ci davamo un po' per scontati, ma nulla di più. Forse è stata brava a mascherare quello che provava, forse non era così importante come l'ho percepito io. Forse.
Anche lei è andata avanti per circa un anno, prima che, casualmente, scoprissi tutto.
E anche per me, come per tuo marito, è stato devastante.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Sì*



farfalla ha detto:


> non avevo capito che stava in questi termini
> Ha ragione tuo marito


Eccome se ha ragione....


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Insisto, non sono d'accordo. Si può tradire la fiducia, il rispetto...l'amore della persona che, ignara, ci sta accanto. Ed è già abbastanza.


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Certo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti concordo
> Parlavo di attrazione che resta e non diventa ne condivisione ne altro


In tal caso, quindi, tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> No Tessa, non l'ho percepita distante in quel periodo. Non c'era niente di particolare che non andasse, forse un anno per entrambi un po' pensante che ci aveva evidentemente allontanati e fatti scivolare nella pericolosa routine...forse ci davamo un po' per scontati, ma nulla di più. Forse è stata brava a mascherare quello che provava, forse non era così importante come l'ho percepito io. Forse.
> Anche lei è andata avanti per circa un anno, prima che, casualmente, scoprissi tutto.
> E anche per me, come per tuo marito, è stato devastante.


I tradimenti non consumati sono pericolosi perchè alimentano il desiderio e l'idealizzazione dell'altro.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Perché le storie mi sembravano simili.
> Come hai fatto a scoprire se mancavano i fatti?


Si tratta di storie diverse. Non vedo molto in comune con la storia di Frodo (se ricordo bene).

Ho scoperto intercettando centinaia di mail e contatti che mi hanno permesso di ricostruire quello che era successo. Oltre a quanto poi ha confessato mia moglie.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Si capisco tutto...resto uno molto carnale.Io l'atto fisico è proprio qualcosa che non mi faccio andare giù.SO ANTICO.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... non c'è stato l'atto pratico, quello che per molti è una vera e proprio condanna a morte. Io davvero non vedo dove sia il problema in un caso come il tuo. Se dovessimo condannare anche solo gli intenti... quante volte ho desiderato ammazzare qualcuno!


Probabilmente, anzi quasi sicuramente, sarebbe stata una condanna a morte anche per me. 

Ma ripeto, io il problema lo vedo, eccome...


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si capisco tutto...resto uno molto carnale.Io l'atto fisico è proprio qualcosa che non mi faccio andare giù.SO ANTICO.


Io ho fatto fatica a mandare giù il resto...forse sono più ANTICO di te!


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Lo so...*



Tessa ha detto:


> I tradimenti non consumati sono pericolosi perchè alimentano il desiderio e l'idealizzazione dell'altro.


Ne sono convinto anch'io...sapessi quante volte ci ho pensato.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Darty ha detto:


> Io ho fatto fatica a mandare giù il resto...forse sono più ANTICO di te!


No io ho proprio dei problemi fisici.:rotfl:Io se so che la mia donna ha avuto incontri ravvicinati con ortaggi di carne..proprio non riesco ad andare oltre....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io ho proprio dei problemi fisici.:rotfl:Io se so che la mia donna ha avuto incontri ravvicinati con ortaggi di carne..proprio non riesco ad andare oltre....:rotfl:


e se scoprissi che non c'è stato l'incontro ravvicinato col furetto dalla punta rosa (si sta cosa me fa tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
ma che manda foto sue con le pudenda esposte ad un altro che ci si smanaccia? non la vivresti comunque come un "tradimento"? del rispetto, della fiducia? io sì. e mi incazzerei pure..


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> No io ho proprio dei problemi fisici.:rotfl:Io se so che la mia donna ha avuto incontri ravvicinati con ortaggi di carne..proprio non riesco ad andare oltre....:rotfl:


Come darti torto.....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e se scoprissi che non c'è stato l'incontro ravvicinato col furetto dalla punta rosa (si sta cosa me fa tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
> ma che manda foto sue con le pudenda esposte ad un altro che ci si smanaccia? non la vivresti comunque come un "tradimento"? del rispetto, della fiducia? io sì. e mi incazzerei pure..


Si...mi incazzerei...!Ma l'atto fisico è il punto del non ritorno....io poi ho paura del mio lato oscuro.Aò...io sono un uomo possessivo...che devo fare?so così.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Darty ha detto:


> Come darti torto.....


Mio limite...GIURO mio limite.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> e se scoprissi che non c'è stato l'incontro ravvicinato col furetto dalla punta rosa (si sta cosa me fa tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
> ma che manda foto sue con le pudenda esposte ad un altro che ci si smanaccia? non la vivresti comunque come un "tradimento"? del rispetto, della fiducia? io sì. e mi incazzerei pure..


Menomale che nel mio caso non siamo arrivati a un livello di bassezza e miseria simile...che profondo squallore...ma io, ribadisco, sono ANTICO.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Menomale che nel mio caso non siamo arrivati a un livello di *bassezza e miseria simile*...che profondo squallore...ma io, ribadisco, sono ANTICO.


esatto, per questo dico: cari miei (ai due dell'esempio), è inutile che evitate l'incontro carnale per non "tradire"...se poi vi mandate foto delle parti intime e fate chat erotiche.. o no?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Darty ha detto:


> Menomale che nel mio caso non siamo arrivati a un livello di bassezza e miseria simile...che profondo squallore...ma io, ribadisco, sono ANTICO.


Sono antico e limitato.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto, per questo dico: cari miei (ai due dell'esempio), è inutile che evitate l'incontro carnale per non "tradire"...se poi vi mandate foto delle parti intime e fate chat erotiche.. o no?


Quello può essere un bel gioco, divertente ed eccitate...ma dura il tempo che dura...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse dovremmo chiederci dove ha origine quella sensazione di tristezza che sembra non abbandonarci mai. *Di sicuro da qualche parte dentro di noi*, non in lui o in quello che ha fatto. Ciò io l'avverto come una profonda verità, è solo che non riesco, da sola, a vederne le vere radici.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Che certe persone non potranno mai capire il perchè si tradisce.


Non lo potranno mai capire perché non ne esiste una spiegazione generica ed universale. Ciò che vale per te, potrebbe non valere per me.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non lo potranno mai capire perché non ne esiste una spiegazione generica ed universale. Ciò che vale per te, potrebbe non valere per me.


No no, io sostengo che esista un vero e proprio "ormone del tradimento" dentro a certi individui.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, io sostengo che esista un vero e proprio "ormone del tradimento" dentro a certi individui.


Ok, accetto il tuo pensiero, ma personalmente non lo condivido, in quanto ognuno di noi è frutto di vari eventi, che lo portano a maturare un certo atteggiamento mutevole nel tempo. 

Un traditore potrà smettere di tradire, un fedele convinto potrà un giorno tradire. Ovviamente sulla base del mio vissuto.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beata te.Io non provo più attrazione per le donne...!


 sei passato all'altra sponda?


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ok, accetto il tuo pensiero, ma personalmente non lo condivido, in quanto ognuno di noi è frutto di vari eventi, che lo portano a maturare un certo atteggiamento mutevole nel tempo.
> 
> Un traditore potrà smettere di tradire, un fedele convinto potrà un giorno tradire. Ovviamente sulla base del mio vissuto.


Io credo che questi eventi possano attivare o meno tale "ormone".

Prima del patatrac con mia moglie, mi ero sempre ritenuto un bravo ragazzo, ma poi pensandoci bene, mi sono ricordato che anche in passato ho tradito un bel pò di volte. 

L'ho sempre fatto... il tradimento ha sempre fatto parte della mia vita.

Se me lo chiedi: no, oggi non mi sento una brava persona.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Ogni volta che cerco di trovarne il senso i pensieri mi riportano solo sui fatti, inizio a pensare che non sia così dotata di introspezione e che scaricare le colpe altrove mi viene più facile che guardarmi veramente dentro e sentire che qualcosa si è definitivamente rotto. Perché se così fosse che senso avrebbe tutto sto sforzo?!?!?* Che senso ha provare ad aggiustare se quello che si è rotto non è fuori da me ma dentro di me??!? *
> E allora ricomincio e invento una nuova giornata di buoni propositi, di possibilità di recupero, di nuovi slanci. E poi l'elastico inevitabilmente mi riporta al punto di partenza.
> Mi tocca solo aspettare che questo tira e molla finisca per esaurimento ....



Veramente non intendevo qualcosa di "rotto" dentro di noi in relazione ai sentimenti per il traditore, o meglio, non esattamente e non solo. Intendevo qualcosa di profondo che si è sgretolato e che ha perso di senso nel momento in cui siamo state messe di fronte ad un paradigma conclamato nel tempo, nel nostro immaginario, rivelatosi fallace.

Io mi sto chiedendo insistentemente perchè ho avuto bisogno di affidare totalmente il mio benessere psicofisico ad un'altra persona, perchè ho investito tutto su di lui, perchè non mi sono lasciata degli spazi, in questo senso, di autonomia, perchè l'ho reso* io *in una posizione predominante, perchè gli ho dato tutto il potere, perchè ho fondato la mia esistenza sulla relazione con lui. Ora, è chiaro che l'essere "in amore" presuppone delle scelte a monte, ma abdicare a se stessi per qualcosa di totalizzante e di cui è impossibile avere il pieno controllo è una postura foriera di rischi. Come quello delle conseguenze di un tradimento che non si riescono a gestire pienamente e che si fanno beffe di ogni buon proposito ragionato. 

Riacciuffare la  "me stessa" finora affogata nella relazione e ridarle senso come individualità è il passaggio che sto cercando di affrontare. Non è facile perchè si è costretti ad un confronto interno al quale mi sono sottratta con l'abnegazione verso la coppia, ma si può fare. Credo. E spero


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Veramente non intendevo qualcosa di "rotto" dentro di noi in relazione ai sentimenti per il traditore, o meglio, non esattamente e non solo. Intendevo qualcosa di profondo che si è sgretolato e che ha perso di senso nel momento in cui siamo state messe di fronte ad un paradigma conclamato nel tempo, nel nostro immaginario, rivelatosi fallace.
> 
> Io mi sto chiedendo insistentemente perchè ho avuto bisogno di affidare totalmente il mio benessere psicofisico ad un'altra persona, perchè ho investito tutto su di lui, perchè non mi sono lasciata degli spazi, in questo senso, di autonomia, perchè l'ho reso* io *in una posizione predominante, perchè gli ho dato tutto il potere, perchè ho fondato la mia esistenza sulla relazione con lui. Ora, è chiaro che l'essere "in amore" presuppone delle scelte a monte, ma abdicare a se stessi per qualcosa di totalizzante e di cui è impossibile avere il pieno controllo è una postura foriera di rischi. Come quello delle conseguenze di un tradimento che non si riescono a gestire pienamente e che si fanno beffe di ogni buon proposito ragionato.
> 
> Riacciuffare la  "me stessa" finora affogata nella relazione e ridarle senso come individualità è il passaggio che sto cercando di affrontare. Non è facile perchè si è costretti ad un confronto interno al quale mi sono sottratta con l'abnegazione verso la coppia, ma si può fare. Credo. E spero



certo che si può fare, sarà un lungo lavoro si te stessa. ma ce la farai 
ti abbraccio


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che si può fare, sarà un lungo lavoro si te stessa. ma ce la farai
> ti abbraccio



Grazie Simy, ti abbraccio anch'io 


Ps: se fossi un uomo ti corteggerei a sangue (sei troppo bella)


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, ti abbraccio anch'io
> 
> 
> Ps: se fossi un uomo ti corteggerei a sangue (sei troppo bella)


Come non quotarti. :inlove:


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu la percepivi distante?
> Capivi che c'era qualcosa che non andava chiedevi spiegazioni e lei ti diceva che andava tutto bene?
> Ti desiderava?
> Io sono andata avanti così per un anno. Mio marito dice che è stato devastante. E che ci sia andata a letto o meno è solo un dettaglio.





Darty ha detto:


> Nel mio caso (mia moglie, non io) non è successo niente fisicamente...ma per il resto è successo anche troppo. Invaghirsi di una persona, esserne attratti, diventarne complici, condividere le proprie (e altrui) intimità, desiderarla (e condividere il desiderio, ovviamente), sentirla tutti i giorni per mesi fino ad essere scoperti. Non vi è stato l'atto fisico ma per me rimane un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.



Dico la mia.
Sono tradimenti perché nella coppia non ci devono essere "interferenze" per definizione: la coppia è formata da due persone e qui non ci piove.
Quando, invece, si scopre che per un certo periodo siamo stati in tre...addio alla coppia così come l'avevamo sempre pensata, il dispiacere è grandissimo.
Però, se oltre a questo, c'è stato anche il rapporto fisico, la mazzata è totale e di solito fa seguito il punto di non ritorno, come dice bene Oscuro. 
Diciamo che è un'aggravante e ben pesante.
Poi, bisogna vedere come mai non c'è stato questo tradimento fisico: se ci è entrata la volontà del potenziale traditore a far sì che non avvenisse, oppure se era solo questione di tempo...
Anche questo è da verificare e da valutare.
Nel primo caso parlerei di tradimento leggero, nel secondo, non vedo differenze.
Il punto è che a volte il dubbio rimane...

Allora la cosa migliore da fare è, secondo me, far conto che sia successo il peggio e, se si è deciso di voler recuperare, lasciarsi tutta sta bruttura alle spalle e guardare al futuro.
Quello che è davvero fondamentale e senza di questo non c'è nessun futuro è la sicurezza che abbia davvero scelto noi e che voglia stare con noi per sua precisa volontà. 
Avessi anche il minimo sentore che così non è, non perderei neanche un minuto appresso a lui. 

Ovviamente va messo in conto il fatto che ogni tanto tornerà un po' di malinconia.  E' normale, sono ferite che restano nell'animo, ma succede per tutti gli eventi brutti della nostra vita e questo è uno dei tanti o pochi che fanno parte del nostro vissuto.  

Ormai quello che è successo è incancellabile, se ce la facciamo a perdonare tanto di guadagnato, viviamo meglio noi, se non ci riusciamo...si vive lo stesso, tanto l'ideale di coppia è andato in ogni caso.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, ti abbraccio anch'io
> 
> 
> Ps: se fossi un uomo ti corteggerei a sangue (sei troppo bella)





Kid ha detto:


> Come non quotarti. :inlove:



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

grazie


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Brava*



Diletta ha detto:


> Dico la mia.
> Sono tradimenti perché nella coppia non ci devono essere "interferenze" per definizione: la coppia è formata da due persone e qui non ci piove.
> Quando, invece, si scopre che per un certo periodo siamo stati in tre...addio alla coppia così come l'avevamo sempre pensata, il dispiacere è grandissimo.
> Però, se oltre a questo, c'è stato anche il rapporto fisico, la mazzata è totale e di solito fa seguito il punto di non ritorno, come dice bene Oscuro.
> ...


Analisi straordinaria, mi trovi d'accordo su tutto...verde virtuale! Un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dico la mia.
> Sono tradimenti perché nella coppia non ci devono essere "interferenze" per definizione: la coppia è formata da due persone e qui non ci piove.
> Quando, invece, si scopre che per un certo periodo siamo stati in tre...addio alla coppia così come l'avevamo sempre pensata, il dispiacere è grandissimo.
> Però, se oltre a questo, c'è stato anche il rapporto fisico, la mazzata è totale e di solito fa seguito il punto di non ritorno, come dice bene Oscuro.
> ...


Non lo so, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna... voglio dire, in fin dei conti si sta dicendo che andarci a letto o meno è uguale, basta l'intenzione. Premettendo che non credo nemmeno per un secondo agli amori platonici, io dico che se vuoi lasciare una persona, almeno falla sbagliare fino in fondo. In caso contrario che fai, lo lasci nel dubbio?

Mah...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Analisi straordinaria, mi trovi d'accordo su tutto...verde virtuale! Un abbraccio


Ma mi fai arrossire...
Un abbraccio anche a te!


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna... voglio dire, in fin dei conti si sta dicendo che andarci a letto o meno è uguale, basta l'intenzione. Premettendo che non credo nemmeno per un secondo agli amori platonici, *io dico che se vuoi lasciare una persona, almeno falla sbagliare fino in fondo. In caso contrario che fai, lo lasci nel dubbio?*
> 
> Mah...




Mah...non ho mica capito cosa intendi!


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...non ho mica capito cosa intendi!


Detto terra terra: se lasci una persona perchè aveva l'intento di tradirti, pur non avendolo fatto, ti rimarrà sempre il dubbio di aver fatto una minchiata.

IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Detto terra terra: se lasci una persona perchè aveva l'intento di tradirti, pur non avendolo fatto, ti rimarrà sempre il dubbio di aver fatto una minchiata.
> 
> IMHO


Kid il problema è che non è avere l'intento e tirarsi indietro
Se chatti e scambi foto e dividi intimità con un altro mi hai comunque tradito. 
Ma guardati un porno che fai più bella figura.......
Poi sul lasciarsi o meno non mi esprimo


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Detto terra terra: se lasci una persona perchè aveva l'intento di tradirti, pur non avendolo fatto, ti rimarrà sempre il dubbio di aver fatto una minchiata.
> 
> IMHO



ma tu per tradimento intendi solo l'atto sessuale?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...non ho mica capito cosa intendi!


Ripeto:io sono un uomo molto strano.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu per tradimento intendi solo l'atto sessuale?


Non per forza, ma basare una decisione sugli intenti di una persona può essere rischioso. Poi se nello specifico mi domandi se per me trovare la moglie o il marito masturbarsi davanti ad una webcam con un'altra/o sia tradimento, allora no. Che non sia piacevole, è un altro paio di maniche.

Cito da un testo di un'amica:

Il tradimento l'abbiamo inventato solo perchè viviamo di presuposti,  condizionati da un sistema. Nessuno va con un'altra/o per far stare male  la persona con cui ha scelto di vivere o di avere come compagna. Sono  altri i meccanismi e sono sempre e solo esclusivamente personali.  Sposarsi ha sia un valore amministrativo, sia religioso-falso (molti  sono quelli che si sposano in chiesa per far piacere ai genitori o  perchè la festa è più bella, idem per il battesimo). Ma non è che con il  matrimonio che ci si assicura la fedeltà. Si è fedeli l'uno all'altro  nella voglia di conoscersi veramente per le persone che si è e non  basandosi sul presupposto di quelle che si dovrebbe essere per essere  bravi sposi. Vivere insieme è crescere insieme conoscendosi per potersi  amare. Chi puo' determinare a priori chi saremo fra 5 anni, un mese, un  giorno, un'ora? Io credo che se ad un certo punto nell'altro  scatta la  molla di conoscere, amare e fare l'amore con altre persone non è perchè  vuole tradire. Sono altrove le ragioni, forse a volte non ce ne sono  neanche. In effetti per alcuni è una cosa naturale. E se è naturale non è  mai perversa. Perchè è tutto quanto sia contro natura che lo è. E'  chiaro che, se il fatto di andare con l'altro, ci esclude e  provoca  insoddisfazione fisica e morale, il problema da affrontare è un altro.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non per forza, ma basare una decisione sugli intenti di una persona può essere rischioso. Poi se nello specifico mi domandi se per me trovare la moglie o il marito masturbarsi davanti ad una webcam con un'altra/o sia tradimento, allora no. Che non sia piacevole, è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Cito da un testo di un'amica:
> 
> Il tradimento l'abbiamo inventato solo perchè viviamo di presuposti,  condizionati da un sistema. Nessuno va con un'altra/o per far stare male  la persona con cui ha scelto di vivere o di avere come compagna. Sono  altri i meccanismi e sono sempre e solo esclusivamente personali.  Sposarsi ha sia un valore amministrativo, sia religioso-falso (molti  sono quelli che si sposano in chiesa per far piacere ai genitori o  perchè la festa è più bella, idem per il battesimo). Ma non è che con il  matrimonio che ci si assicura la fedeltà. Si è fedeli l'uno all'altro  nella voglia di conoscersi veramente per le persone che si è e non  basandosi sul presupposto di quelle che si dovrebbe essere per essere  bravi sposi. Vivere insieme è crescere insieme conoscendosi per potersi  amare. Chi puo' determinare a priori chi saremo fra 5 anni, un mese, un  giorno, un'ora? Io credo che se ad un certo punto nell'altro  scatta la  molla di conoscere, amare e fare l'amore con altre persone non è perchè  vuole tradire. Sono altrove le ragioni, forse a volte non ce ne sono  neanche. In effetti per alcuni è una cosa naturale. E se è naturale non è  mai perversa. Perchè è tutto quanto sia contro natura che lo è. E'  chiaro che, se il fatto di andare con l'altro, ci esclude e  provoca  insoddisfazione fisica e morale, il problema da affrontare è un altro.



non concordo su nulla, ma proprio su nulla


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non concordo su nulla, ma proprio su nulla


Quindi mi regali un rubino? Ti prego, non ne ho nemmeno uno.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non per forza, ma basare una decisione sugli intenti di una persona può essere rischioso. Poi se nello specifico mi domandi se per me trovare la moglie o il marito masturbarsi davanti ad una webcam con un'altra/o sia tradimento, allora no. Che non sia piacevole, è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Cito da un testo di un'amica:
> 
> Il tradimento l'abbiamo inventato solo perchè viviamo di presuposti,  condizionati da un sistema. Nessuno va con un'altra/o per far stare male  la persona con cui ha scelto di vivere o di avere come compagna. Sono  altri i meccanismi e sono sempre e solo esclusivamente personali.  Sposarsi ha sia un valore amministrativo, sia religioso-falso (molti  sono quelli che si sposano in chiesa per far piacere ai genitori o  perchè la festa è più bella, idem per il battesimo). Ma non è che con il  matrimonio che ci si assicura la fedeltà. Si è fedeli l'uno all'altro  nella voglia di conoscersi veramente per le persone che si è e non  basandosi sul presupposto di quelle che si dovrebbe essere per essere  bravi sposi. Vivere insieme è crescere insieme conoscendosi per potersi  amare. Chi puo' determinare a priori chi saremo fra 5 anni, un mese, un  giorno, un'ora? Io credo che se ad un certo punto nell'altro  scatta la  molla di conoscere, amare e fare l'amore con altre persone non è perchè  vuole tradire. Sono altrove le ragioni, forse a volte non ce ne sono  neanche. In effetti per alcuni è una cosa naturale. E se è naturale non è  mai perversa. Perchè è tutto quanto sia contro natura che lo è. E'  chiaro che, se il fatto di andare con l'altro, ci esclude e  provoca  insoddisfazione fisica e morale, il problema da affrontare è un altro.


E' tradimento in qualunque caso. Peggio mi sento se con l'altro non ha una storia, peggio ancora se è uno sconosciuto e la cosa finisce li


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' tradimento in qualunque caso. Peggio mi sento se con l'altro non ha una storia, peggio ancora se è uno sconosciuto e la cosa finisce li


Il che è lecito e, almeno a prima vista, assolutamente normale.

Però ragazzi, siete davvero troppo severi... guardate che nessuno di noi sa cosa fa il proprio partner in intimità. E se si masturbasse pensando ad un collega? Cos'è, tradimento pure quello?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> E' tradimento in qualunque caso. Peggio mi sento se con l'altro non ha una storia, peggio ancora se è uno sconosciuto e la cosa finisce li


Verde!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Il che è lecito e, almeno a prima vista, assolutamente normale.
> 
> Però ragazzi, siete davvero troppo severi... guardate che nessuno di noi sa cosa fa il proprio partner in intimità. E se si masturbasse pensando ad un collega? Cos'è, tradimento pure quello?


No una fantasia, esattamente come la posso avere io.
Nei suoi pensieri non posso entrare. Se lo vedo o lo scopro è diverso. Poi da traditrice valuterei ma so esattamente cosa non riuscirei a perdonare. Lasciarsi è sempre un altro discorso


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No una fantasia, esattamente come la posso avere io.
> Nei suoi pensieri non posso entrare. Se lo vedo o lo scopro è diverso. Poi da traditrice valuterei ma so esattamente cosa non riuscirei a perdonare. Lasciarsi è sempre un altro discorso


Ma cosa fa male, l'egoismo del traditore o del terzo incomodo? No perchè a voler guardare bene, il tradimento è un tenere fuori dalla propria intimità il proprio partner. Cosa cambia se lo faccio da solo, con un altro o con un vibratore?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi mi regali un rubino? Ti prego, non ne ho nemmeno uno.


no, non mi pare un post da rubinare...


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Kid ha detto:


> Il che è lecito e, almeno a prima vista, assolutamente normale.
> 
> Però ragazzi, siete davvero troppo severi... guardate che nessuno di noi sa cosa fa il proprio partner in intimità. E se si masturbasse pensando ad un collega? Cos'è, tradimento pure quello?


Certo che non lo è. Non si tratta di sapere l'intimità o le fantasie del partner. Questo è un altro discorso.

Ma quando il tuo di partner, pur non finendoci a letto, si invaghisce di un'altra persona, ne è fortemente attratto, si confida, si mette a nudo con le sue intimità, la desidera (ovviamente dicendoglielo, della serie vorrei ma non posso), non ha pensieri altro che per lei, e via discorrendo... non trovi sia tutt'altro discorso?


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non mi pare un post da rubinare...


Uffa!


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non per forza, ma basare una decisione sugli intenti di una persona può essere rischioso. Poi se nello specifico mi domandi se per me trovare la moglie o il marito masturbarsi davanti ad una webcam con un'altra/o sia tradimento, allora no. Che non sia piacevole, è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Cito da un testo di un'amica:
> 
> Il tradimento l'abbiamo inventato solo perchè viviamo di presuposti,  condizionati da un sistema. Nessuno va con un'altra/o per far stare male  la persona con cui ha scelto di vivere o di avere come compagna. Sono  altri i meccanismi e sono sempre e solo esclusivamente personali.  Sposarsi ha sia un valore amministrativo, sia religioso-falso (molti  sono quelli che si sposano in chiesa per far piacere ai genitori o  perchè la festa è più bella, idem per il battesimo). Ma non è che con il  matrimonio che ci si assicura la fedeltà. Si è fedeli l'uno all'altro  nella voglia di conoscersi veramente per le persone che si è e non  basandosi sul presupposto di quelle che si dovrebbe essere per essere  bravi sposi. Vivere insieme è crescere insieme conoscendosi per potersi  amare. Chi puo' determinare a priori chi saremo fra 5 anni, un mese, un  giorno, un'ora? Io credo che se ad un certo punto nell'altro  scatta la  molla di conoscere, amare e fare l'amore con altre persone non è perchè  vuole tradire. Sono altrove le ragioni, forse a volte non ce ne sono  neanche. In effetti per alcuni è una cosa naturale. E se è naturale non è  mai perversa. Perchè è tutto quanto sia contro natura che lo è. E'  chiaro che, se il fatto di andare con l'altro, ci esclude e  provoca  insoddisfazione fisica e morale, il problema da affrontare è un altro.


l'apologia della precarietà dei sentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cosa fa male, l'egoismo del traditore o del terzo incomodo? No perchè a voler guardare bene, il tradimento è un tenere fuori dalla propria intimità il proprio partner. Cosa cambia se lo faccio da solo, con un altro o con un vibratore?


Cambia l'importanza che dai all'intimità, almeno per me
E a come e con chi la dividi


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Detto terra terra: se lasci una persona perchè aveva l'intento di tradirti, pur non avendolo fatto, ti rimarrà sempre il dubbio di aver fatto una minchiata.
> 
> IMHO




Ma infatti non va lasciata...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No una fantasia, esattamente come la posso avere io.
> Nei suoi pensieri non posso entrare. *Se lo vedo o lo scopro è diverso.* Poi da traditrice valuterei ma so esattamente cosa non riuscirei a perdonare. Lasciarsi è sempre un altro discorso



quindi avvalori il detto che dice:
"lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore!".
In effetti, la realtà è poi questa...è ovvio che se non si scopre nulla non c'è nessun dolore e nessuna crisi che comincia.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia l'importanza che dai all'intimità, almeno per me
> E a come e con chi la dividi


concordo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> quindi avvalori il detto che dice:
> "lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore!".
> In effetti, la realtà è poi questa...è ovvio che se non si scopre nulla non c'è nessun dolore e nessuna crisi che comincia.



No assolutamente
Si parlava di masturbarsi pensando a un'altra, cosa che ovviamente non potrò mai sapere ma che considero una fantasia nè più nè meno di quelle che posso usare  io quando mi masturbo.
Un conto è scoprire un tradimento che sia anche solo di chat o webcam


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non lo potranno mai capire perché non ne esiste una spiegazione generica ed universale. Ciò che vale per te, potrebbe non valere per me.



Ciao Scare,non lo vogliamo capire perche'ci fa'comodo.Io in dieci mesi ho avuto tre amanti,per modo dire l'ultima e 'stata botta e addio.E ti dico una cosa......mai pensato,neanche quando dopo il motel sono ripartito a niente di niente.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente
> Si parlava di masturbarsi pensando a un'altra, cosa che ovviamente non potrò mai sapere ma che considero una fantasia nè più nè meno di quelle che posso usare  io quando mi masturbo.
> Un conto è scoprire un tradimento che sia anche solo di chat o webcam


Mah Farfy bella... secondo me non cambia una mazza, almeno nella testa di chi lo fa.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certo che non lo è. Non si tratta di sapere l'intimità o le fantasie del partner. Questo è un altro discorso.
> 
> Ma quando il tuo di partner, pur non finendoci a letto, si invaghisce di un'altra persona, ne è fortemente attratto, si confida, si mette a nudo con le sue intimità, la desidera (ovviamente dicendoglielo, della serie vorrei ma non posso), non ha pensieri altro che per lei, e via discorrendo... non trovi sia tutt'altro discorso?



In questo caso vuol dire che c'è stato appunto un invaghimento per un altro, un'attrazione e quindi una sbandata.
Però, anche qui, come vedi, la spiegazione è nella storia stessa.
il senso da dare è intrinseco a ciò che è successo.
Ci si può invaghire, purtroppo, per un altro che non sia il nostro partner.
Può succedere e, se ci sono i presupposti per ripartire, lo si deve fare.
Le attrazioni, come sono venute, se ne vanno.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah Farfy bella... secondo me non cambia una mazza, almeno nella testa di chi lo fa.


E questo è ancora peggio secondo me, se quella persona sta con me.
Vuol dire che abbiamo un'idea diverso di sesso sessualità e rapporti con le persone


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente
> Si parlava di masturbarsi pensando a un'altra, cosa che ovviamente non potrò mai sapere ma che considero una fantasia nè più nè meno di quelle che posso usare  io quando mi masturbo.
> Un conto è scoprire un tradimento che sia anche solo di chat o webcam


Quindi la diversità la fa la controparte, che deve essere reale e deve interagire concretamente...
Sì, c'è diversità.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah Farfy bella... secondo me non cambia una mazza, almeno nella testa di chi lo fa.


come puoi dire che non cambia nulla?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Infatti*



Diletta ha detto:


> In questo caso vuol dire che c'è stato appunto un invaghimento per un altro, un'attrazione e quindi una sbandata.
> Però, anche qui, come vedi, la spiegazione è nella storia stessa.
> il senso da dare è intrinseco a ciò che è successo.
> Ci si può invaghire, purtroppo, per un altro che non sia il nostro partner.
> ...


Speriamo Diletta.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> come puoi dire che non cambia nulla?


Se uno si masturba pensando ad un'altra, non pensi che se l'avesse lì tra le mani potrebbe succedere qualcosa? Cosa cambia se ci vado o meno a letto, se nella mia testa l'ho già fatto? Secondo i parametri che usate, pure questo dovrebbe essere tradimento.

Ma conosco già la risposta...


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Speriamo Diletta.


Se non consumate sono piu' lente ad andare ma vanno. 
Soprattutto se si e' compresa la portata delle ripercussioni su chi si fidava di noi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Se uno si masturba pensando ad un'altra, non pensi che se l'avesse lì tra le mani potrebbe succedere qualcosa? Cosa cambia se ci vado o meno a letto, se nella mia testa l'ho già fatto? Secondo i parametri che usate, pure questo dovrebbe essere tradimento.
> 
> Ma conosco già la risposta...


...ovvero che lo psicoreato non esiste?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Mah Farfy bella... secondo me non cambia una mazza, almeno nella testa di chi lo fa.


Ma dai Kid, sei serio o stai scherzando?


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...ovvero che lo psicoreato non esiste?


Ahahah, no. Che lo psicoreato e l'atto pratico, in sessualità ha un confine moooolto sottile.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Se non consumate sono piu' lente ad andare ma vanno.
> Soprattutto *se si e' compresa la portata delle ripercussioni su chi si fidava di noi.*


Sono d'accordo. E' proprio questo uno dei punti fondamentali.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Se uno si masturba pensando ad un'altra, non pensi che se l'avesse lì tra le mani potrebbe succedere qualcosa? Cosa cambia se ci vado o meno a letto, se nella mia testa l'ho già fatto? Secondo i parametri che usate, pure questo dovrebbe essere tradimento.
> 
> Ma conosco già la risposta...



Ma abbi pazienza, il paragone non regge. 
un conto è una "fantasia" che tutti possono avere mentre si masturbano

un conto sono chattate, messaggi, webcam e quant'altro con un'altra persona. c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Stark72 (27 Aprile 2015)

Cacchio, i miei tradimenti sono iniziati in adolescenza con la Fenech :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, no. Che lo psicoreato e l'atto pratico, in sessualità ha un confine moooolto sottile.


lo piscoreato è immaginare come sarebbe farlo con una utente X di Tradinet.

una chat erotica con la summenzionata utente X è un atto pratico.   sebbene virtuale.

io ci vedo un confine lungo e largo come la Muraglia Cinese.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ma dai Kid, sei serio o stai scherzando?


Serissimo. Dimmi tu: se mi masturbo pensando ad un'altra, oppure lo faccio con una sua foto, non è la stessa cosa? Girando la frittata: è davvero così diverso se lo faccio davanti alla webcam? Mah, io sarò senz'altro un pò sopra le righe, ma voi avete un concetto di fedeltà alquanto discutibile. O tutto o niente, che cavoli, non solo quello che fa più comodo, solo perchè non lo vedete.


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Cacchio, i miei tradimenti sono iniziati in adolescenza con la Fenech :rotfl:


E Samantha Fox, ne vogliamo parlare?? Il Postalmarket ciulato dalla cassetta delle lettere?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo piscoreato è immaginare come sarebbe farlo con una utente X di Tradinet.
> 
> una chat erotica con la summenzionata utente X è un atto pratico.   sebbene virtuale.
> 
> *io ci vedo un confine lungo e largo come la Muraglia Cinese*.


pure io


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma abbi pazienza, il paragone non regge.
> un conto è una "fantasia" che tutti possono avere mentre si masturbano
> 
> un conto sono chattate, messaggi, webcam e quant'altro con un'altra persona. c'è una bella differenza


Io davvero non la vedo.


----------



## drusilla (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E Samantha Fox, ne vogliamo parlare?? Il Postalmarket ciulato dalla cassetta delle lettere?


Lo sai che poi si "è fatta" lesbica? )


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Serissimo. Dimmi tu: se mi masturbo pensando ad un'altra, oppure lo faccio con una sua foto, non è la stessa cosa? Girando la frittata: è davvero così diverso se lo faccio davanti alla webcam? Mah, io sarò senz'altro un pò sopra le righe, ma voi avete un concetto di fedeltà alquanto discutibile. O tutto o niente, che cavoli, non solo quello che fa più comodo, solo perchè non lo vedete.


ma una chat o un'esibizione in web è un atto pratico.    sebbene senza possibilità di contatto fisico.

limitarsi ad immaginare come sia il seno di una donna è diverso dal vedere che magari (ipotesi) ha un neo accanto al capezzolo sinistro.    cosa che vengo a scoprire perchè lei si sta esibendo per me davanti alla Cam.

sarebbe come se facesse la danza del ventre per me.   l'unica differenza è che magari per farmela invece di farla scendere dal palco,devo prendere l'auto e farmi N km.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io davvero non la vedo.



Mah...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Speriamo Diletta.



Ma guarda Darty, lo penso proprio.
In fondo, rimane un qualcosa di adolescenziale in ciascuno di noi. A tua moglie si è palesato in quel modo, scaturito da un mancato equilibrio in cui si trovava in quel frangente.
Va da sé che nessun'altra caduta sarà accettata, il suo "bonus" lei se l'è giocato.
Va anche da sé che, con la sua caduta, sia cascata anche l'immagine di voi due e che dobbiate fare (soprattutto tu) grande sforzo per risollevarla e pulirla dalle macchie.
Non cercare di ripristinare l'immagine di prima, se vorrai farlo sarai perdente.
Inventatevi una nuova coppia e un nuovo vissuto. 
So che continui a guardarla con altri occhi, diversi da prima.
Non ti ostinare a volerla guardare di nuovo come prima perché è impossibile.
Una volta che l'innocenza è andata perduta, non la si recupera.
Però, si può ancora creare un'armonia che faccia stare bene l'uno con l'altra.
Un amore diverso, o come diavolo lo vuoi chiamare...


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Non mi sono spiegato...*



Kid ha detto:


> Serissimo. Dimmi tu: se mi masturbo pensando ad un'altra, oppure lo faccio con una sua foto, non è la stessa cosa? Girando la frittata: è davvero così diverso se lo faccio davanti alla webcam? Mah, io sarò senz'altro un pò sopra le righe, ma voi avete un concetto di fedeltà alquanto discutibile. O tutto o niente, che cavoli, non solo quello che fa più comodo, solo perchè non lo vedete.


...evidentemente. Quoto quanto detto poco fa da Simy: come si può paragonare una fantasia, anche stravagante, che rimane tale con il prendersi una cotta per un'altro/altra e desiderare di finirci a letto?

In altre parole: posso aver fantasticato chissà cosa con la giovane e avvenente collega che siede a 10 metri da me. Ma da qui ad iniziare un flirt vero e proprio, scriverglielo per mail...magari ricambiato...iniziare quindi un rapporto di confidenze, intimità, mail, telefonate e sti cazzi. Scusa.

Ma dico, ti pare la stessa cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> S*e uno si masturba pensando ad un'altra, non pensi che se l'avesse lì tra le mani potrebbe succedere qualcosa?* Cosa cambia se ci vado o meno a letto, se nella mia testa l'ho già fatto? Secondo i parametri che usate, pure questo dovrebbe essere tradimento.
> 
> Ma conosco già la risposta...


No


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, no. Che lo psicoreato e l'atto pratico, in sessualità ha un confine moooolto sottile.


Non saremo mai d'accordo in nulla


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ...evidentemente. Quoto quanto detto poco fa da Simy: come si può paragonare una fantasia, anche stravagante, che rimane tale con il prendersi una cotta per un'altro/altra e desiderare di finirci a letto?
> 
> In altre parole: posso aver fantasticato chissà cosa con la giovane e avvenente collega che siede a 10 metri da me. Ma da qui ad iniziare un flirt vero e proprio, scriverglielo per mail...magari ricambiato...iniziare quindi un rapporto di confidenze, intimità, mail, telefonate e sti cazzi. Scusa.
> 
> Ma dico, ti pare la stessa cosa?


Non è la stessa cosa, anche se come dicevo prima, il confine è sottilissimo. Quello che non concepisco io, è come si possa affibiare etichette di fedeltà/infedeltà basandosi su come uno vive la propria intimità.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ...evidentemente. Quoto quanto detto poco fa da Simy: come si può paragonare una fantasia, anche stravagante, che rimane tale con il prendersi una cotta per un'altro/altra e desiderare di finirci a letto?
> 
> In altre parole: posso aver fantasticato chissà cosa con la giovane e avvenente collega che siede a 10 metri da me. Ma da qui ad iniziare un flirt vero e proprio, scriverglielo per mail...magari ricambiato...iniziare quindi un rapporto di confidenze, intimità, mail, telefonate e sti cazzi. Scusa.
> 
> Ma dico, ti pare la stessa cosa?


:up:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non saremo mai d'accordo in nulla


Per me rimani comunque una donna molto affascinante.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa, anche se come dicevo prima, il confine è sottilissimo. Quello che non concepisco io, è come si possa affibiare etichette di fedeltà/infedeltà basandosi su come uno vive la propria intimità.


Se la tua intimità non la dividi con nessuno questo non capita
Altrimenti è palese che non mi sei fedele


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> ...evidentemente. Quoto quanto detto poco fa da Simy: come si può paragonare una fantasia, anche stravagante, che rimane tale con il prendersi una cotta per un'altro/altra e desiderare di finirci a letto?
> 
> In altre parole: posso aver fantasticato chissà cosa con la giovane e avvenente collega che siede a 10 metri da me. Ma da qui ad iniziare un flirt vero e proprio, scriverglielo per mail...magari ricambiato...iniziare quindi un rapporto di confidenze, intimità, mail, telefonate e sti cazzi. Scusa.
> 
> Ma dico, ti pare la stessa cosa?


:umile:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Scusate, ora devo andare, ho un appuntamento in webcam con BJ.

Alla prossima.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda Darty, lo penso proprio.
> In fondo, rimane un qualcosa di adolescenziale in ciascuno di noi. A tua moglie si è palesato in quel modo, scaturito da un mancato equilibrio in cui si trovava in quel frangente.
> Va da sé che nessun'altra caduta sarà accettata, il suo "bonus" lei se l'è giocato.
> Va anche da sé che, con la sua caduta, sia cascata anche l'immagine di voi due e che dobbiate fare (soprattutto tu) grande sforzo per risollevarla e pulirla dalle macchie.
> ...


Grazie Diletta. Che il "bonus" se lo sia giocato...è poco ma sicuro. Come è sicuro che l'immagine di lei, di noi, che avevo prima (forse idealizzata e dunque sbagliata), è andata perduta per sempre. Ma queste cose le sai già.
Rimane la volontà di entrambi di andare avanti attraverso una nuova armonia che stiamo ritrovando insieme. E adesso siamo sereni, a tratti felici. Con il cadavere sotterrato.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusate, ora devo andare, ho un appuntamento in webcam con BJ.
> 
> Alla prossima.




...ti sei organizzato con sacchetto per vomitare?


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa, anche se come dicevo prima, il confine è sottilissimo. Quello che non concepisco io, è come si possa affibiare etichette di fedeltà/infedeltà basandosi su come uno vive la propria intimità.


Davvero non riesco a seguirti. Mi sa che siamo su due pianeti diversi...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Davvero non riesco a seguirti. Mi sa che siamo su due pianeti diversi...


se la cosa ti consola non lo seguo nemmeno io...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta. Che il "bonus" se lo sia giocato...è poco ma sicuro. Come è sicuro che l'immagine di lei, di noi, che avevo prima (forse idealizzata e dunque sbagliata), è andata perduta per sempre. Ma queste cose le sai già.
> *Rimane la volontà di entrambi di andare avanti attraverso una nuova armonia che stiamo ritrovando insieme. E adesso siamo sereni, a tratti felici*. Con il cadavere sotterrato.


da una parte invidio chi ci riesce...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta. Che il "bonus" se lo sia giocato...è poco ma sicuro. Come è sicuro che l'immagine di lei, di noi, che avevo prima (forse idealizzata e dunque sbagliata), è andata perduta per sempre. Ma queste cose le sai già.
> Rimane la volontà di entrambi di andare avanti attraverso una nuova armonia che stiamo ritrovando insieme. E adesso siamo sereni, a tratti felici. Con il cadavere sotterrato.



Bravo, bravissimo!
E avanti tutta :up:


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> da una parte invidio chi ci riesce...


Ce la sto mettendo tutta...ed è quello che voglio. Ma non è facile...all'inizio ho dovuto fare tutto da solo e i fantasmi ci sono ancora...


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Bravo, bravissimo!
> E avanti tutta :up:


:up:grazie....


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ce la sto mettendo tutta...ed è quello che voglio. Ma non è facile...all'inizio ho dovuto fare tutto da solo e i fantasmi ci sono ancora...


io ti auguro di riuscirci, se è quello che vuoi.


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

*Grazie*



Simy ha detto:


> io ti auguro di riuscirci, se è quello che vuoi.


Grazie Simy!


----------

